# Droid X Development



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Is Droid X development dead? I know that themes are arising but I haven't seen any really good roms lately. What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha, yep, dead.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, I might try and make a rom based off of another rom.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. he was kidding dude. i guess you haven't been in the droid x development sub-forum. take a look


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

There are like about 5 roms. Miui, CM, Apex, Liquid, Shuji. Other than that no much really


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Lmao wut?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Your question "is droid x development dead?" seems to be related to your opinion that there aren't any good roms available. You should ask what you're looking for in a ROM, then compare that to the features available in each of those ROMs. If you don't see a feature you want, try requesting it and mayb it will happen.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Well what I guess what I'm trying to say is that there haven't been any new roms, like there are roms with updated and everything but it still feels like there is something missing


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Alemonator said:


> Well what I guess what I'm trying to say is that there haven't been any new roms, like there are roms with updated and everything but it still feels like there is something missing


whats missing? The current roms out there right now have just about everything u could ask for. What kinda features are u saying are missing? I could pass the info along to the devs for ya.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree. There is literally a rom for everyone on the dev sub forum.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Ports for sense or for the newer blur. I liked something different, sometimes it seems like everthying is the same but with small variants


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

For a phone that is 14 months old and with a locked bootloader, I think the development is pretty amazing. I guess I see what you're saying, but still surprised that you feel like this phone is underdeveloped. 
I plan on upgrading sometime next year when 4g comes to town. And I will be looking for something unlocked. Probably end up getting a Samsung or HTC, because I just don't see VZW and Moto unlocking anything soon. 
So until your next upgrade, be thankful you will most likely see ICS thanks to 2nd-init, I know I am!


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> For a phone that is 14 months old and with a locked bootloader, I think the development is pretty amazing. I guess I see what you're saying, but still surprised that you feel like this phone is underdeveloped.
> I plan on upgrading sometime next year when 4g comes to town. And I will be looking for something unlocked. Probably end up getting a Samsung or HTC, because I just don't see VZW and Moto unlocking anything soon.
> So until your next upgrade, be thankful you will most likely see ICS thanks to 2nd-init, I know I am!


Yeah I'm still very surprised and appreciated that we something more than what use to be able to get before 2nd init


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> For a phone that is 14 months old and with a locked bootloader, I think the development is pretty amazing. I guess I see what you're saying, but still surprised that you feel like this phone is underdeveloped.
> I plan on upgrading sometime next year when 4g comes to town. And I will be looking for something unlocked. Probably end up getting a Samsung or HTC, because I just don't see VZW and Moto unlocking anything soon.
> So until your next upgrade, be thankful you will most likely see ICS thanks to 2nd-init, I know I am!


+1 though this troll bait thread should be closed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"jdhas said:


> +1 though this troll bait thread should be closed.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Agreed don't feed the troll


----------

